Ask HN: What would you tell a new graduate on how to negotiate their salary? - wasd
======
codeonfire
Just ask for a small percentage more than offered and plan on changing jobs
after a couple years for your first real raise (20%+). Most places will try
the 'you've been super awesome so you get the full 3%' trick, which is
basically just the inflation rate. Don't expect miracles. Don't try to use an
offer to try and get a better one somewhere else. It's kind of unprofessional.
just say 'I really need $x to accept your offer'.

------
jaxn
Your salary this year isn't nearly as important as it seems right now.

~~~
wasd
I think you're really right but I think the big fear is asking for too much. I
have a genuinely difficult time valuating my worth (salary) because I have no
frame of reference. It isn't a matter of importance but rather self valuation
comes with experience and most grads don't have any. I'm just afraid of
getting "ripped" off. In the end, I want a position that I love regardless of
pay. I know that means that eventually I will be doing my own start up.

~~~
jaxn
You can say that. Like stonemetal said, you don't want to throw out the first
numbers, but you can say:

"I am looking for a salary that is consistent with the responsibilities and
duties of the position."

Good employers know that if they rip you off, you will leave in a year for a
big pay increase. You can ask around after you get an offer and see if it is
acceptable. (And you should always sleep on an offer anyway).

~~~
wasd
Thanks, that is quite helpful.

------
malandrew
The Noel Smith-Wenkle salary negotiation method:

<http://infohost.nmt.edu/~shipman/org/noel.html>

------
stonemetal
Don't name a number first.

Do ask for more than their first offer.

~~~
dmfdmf
A rule of thumb that I read is to add 20% to their intial offer, that is about
the max of what they are willing to pay you. If that number is much lower than
what you want then you probably should look elsewhere. Also, don't be afraid
to ask for non-salary benefits like extra vacation days, life insurance (if
you have kids), no-travel clause, etc as the company negotiator often has more
leeway on these things and a hard "no higher than x" limit on the salary.

------
hr
Agree with not offering the first number. Also tell them, 'money is important,
but more important is the opportunity and the people I'd be working with.' If
this fails and they offer you a low number, tell them, 'I'll have to think
about any offer less that X, however, I'll accept right now if you can somehow
offer X.'

